
Ask HN: Who is “ahead of his/her time” nowadays? - andreygrehov
Sometimes you hear someone saying &quot;He was really ahead of his time&quot;, and you think: &quot;Damn, wish I had a chance to talk to this person&quot;.<p>Among living people, who is in your opinion are ahead of their time?
======
rvz
Richard Stallman - 30 years ahead of time for free-software, privacy and
licenses.

Yann LeCun and Geoffrey Hinton - 20 to 30 years ahead of their time for
research on AI, neural networks, convolutional neural networks and their many
applications to them.

Theo de Raadt - 20 years ahead of time for security-focused operating system
OpenBSD and its software projects.

Perhaps the person we all would have liked to have known who was indeed ahead
of their time is Satoshi Nakamoto.

------
enkiv2
Bruce Sterling has consistently been 5-15 years ahead of his time in terms of
the direction of popular culture since the late 70s. That is a _very good_
run. He's not hyper-technical, but if you want to know what people will care
about & how people will think in a decade, listen to what Bruce is saying now.

------
p1esk
Jeff Hawkins

